# Boards.



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok, I've come down to three boards. I can't decide so I've come for your help. I'm 5' tall, 90 pounds and about a size 9 boot. I don't know what size I should take ether. I like smaller boards because if feels like I have more control but I dont want to have to buy a board every year.. Here they are (the links):

Burton.com
Burton Custom Smalls 145W or 140?

Burton.com
Buron Dom Grom 142 or 138?

Craft - Forum Snowboarding | Forum or Against'em | Forever
Forum Craft 155 or 152 or 148

thanks for all the help. 
this is my second "real season"(i got my board two seasons ago but never went anywhere with it.)


----------

